# Pigeons



## Judge1202 (Oct 14, 2008)

What do I need to feed my birds


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

pigeon food and grit , oh and dont forget fresh water too


----------



## Judge1202 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a pigeon mix and I have some grit to but someone told me I need to put vinegar in the water


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You can add Apple Cider Vinegar..........not just regular old vinegar, to the water, but not all the time.........just once or twice a week.


----------



## Judge1202 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok. Now what dose the bath salts do for them


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

bath salts just help their feathers stay in condition but you can just use borax in their bath water and get the same results ..Renee knows the mix ratio , she invented it lol


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Judge,

This is a good thread about nutrition and various supplements that are helpful...just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10859

Also, you can utilize the search function here by typing in key words to find information on what you are interested in.

Linda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> bath salts just help their feathers stay in condition but you can just use borax in their bath water and get the same results ..Renee knows the mix ratio , she invented it lol


 You're funny...........I didn't invent it.....actually don't even remember who told me about borax......but you can get the "Twenty Mule Team Borax" at most grocery stores and Wal-Mart of course. It's in the laundry detergent isle, usually on the top shelf. Put 1 tablespoon per gallon of water.


----------

